# Suns NEED to Dump Eisley somehow!



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I wanted to post a scernio....

From what I heard, the Charlotte Bobcats are able to Waive players if they please, meaning they still have to pay their salery, but it doesn't count against their cap...

Can the Suns do the same thing, like can they waive eisley, to get more room, (I probably know the answer I was just lookin for a miracle)

Also, if they can't, I know the Bobcats seem to want White, or Campbell (Detroit), but ASSUMING the suns get the #3 or #5 pick, would it be entirelr OUT OF THE QUESTION to trade that pick, to Charlotte to take Howard Eisley off our hands...ofcourse getting the 1 or 2 pick would be a complaetly different story!

This would do two things for us...
1.) It would give us 7 million dollors extra this year thus moving our availble cap to around 17-18 million. 
2.) If we don't land Kobe, or some other Big name, the next year Jhadi Whites contract comes off the books, as well as (I THINK NOW) Amare's. 

This would mean because we got rid of Eisley, we would have Approx. 27- 29 million in Cap space to sign Amare AND a big name free Agent in 2005.

However if we can't get rid of Eisley, then his 7.2 million contract will Drastically cut into our cap room not only this year, but next year as well. 

I know it would be a lot to give up, but I DO think one way or another, WE HAVE to find a way to get rid of Eisley, or we could be in big Trouble....

Also one last thing, I think JJ's contract could come off the books as well in 2005 so thats another 3 million in Cap room, as we evaluate our options on who to Sign and resign that year

What are ya'll's thoughts?


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The most the Sun can offer the Bobcats to take Eisley would be $3 million and a first round pick. Since Eisely has contracts worth roughly $13 million over two years, this means that the Bobcats would be paying $10 million for a first round pick. The only issue is whether the pick is worth that much to them.

I honestly don't know. Since the $10 million would not count against their cap space, it is in effect simply added to the cost of creating the franchise. They would not get that kind of pick from any other team, but we don't know how many rookies they want.

The bottom line is that we don't know what the Bobcats are willing to do. It might work, but it remains a long shot.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Depending on what pick it is, we'll have to take it from there.. if it's a top two, no way.. if it's a number five or so, then you might have to think about it.. but right now I don't think you can give away a pick like that just for the prospect alone of signing someone, even if it's Kobe. Once the time comes near to make that kind of a deal, I'm sure things will be clearer in regards to Kobe's situation.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Obviously the Suns won't do anything until the lottery. If they get one of the top two picks, they are not going to let the pick go under any condition.

By the way, one point that might have escape most of our notice, the Suns do not owe the draft pick to Utah until AFTER the lottery. If the Knicks fall into the lottery, the Suns will get their ping pong balls.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

lol, awesome, but the knicks will make the playoffs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RyGuY43084</b>!
> Can the Suns do the same thing, like can they waive eisley, to get more room, (I probably know the answer I was just lookin for a miracle)


No the Suns can't do that. I think the Bobcats are the first expansion team that is able to do that as well.

-Petey


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Nightmare*

I personally think that the Suns NEED to do is work it out.

I will be honest, I am not sure that I am completly sold on Kobe coming to Phx, I am looking at the Future, and Im SCARED to death that Howard Eisley is going to Screw it all up for us...

This is my nightmare


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

It will be very expensive to move Eisley this summer. Using this year's lottery pick is the LEAST expensive proposal I heard. The reality is that he is over $5 million overpaid. Kenny Anderson signed for $1 million and is a free agent this summer.

Only hopeful factor is that the Suns should have little problem in moving Eisley in 2005 in a trade when he has only one year left on his contract.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> It will be very expensive to move Eisley this summer. Using this year's lottery pick is the LEAST expensive proposal I heard. The reality is that he is over $5 million overpaid. Kenny Anderson signed for $1 million and is a free agent this summer.
> 
> Only hopeful factor is that the Suns should have little problem in moving Eisley in 2005 in a trade when he has only one year left on his contract.


They have alot of cap space this year, he would just create more. Imagine signing a max FA and a guy like Brent Barry, or as usefull/good.

Eisley is as you said overpaid, and there are alot of FA that could take his spot.

-Petey


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I certainly looks like Brent Barry will be one of the most sought after players in this year's FA market. His value has been been highlighted by how much different the Sonics record is when Barry plays and when he doesn't.

I'm guessing the bidding with start at four years $25 million and may go up to $30 (starting at $6.5 million). This is fairly pricy for a 32 year old, but I would take Barry over Nash due to his fantastic outside shooting.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

Am I the only Suns fan who wants to keep Eisley?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matrix</b>!
> Am I the only Suns fan who wants to keep Eisley?


What? Blasphemy! Someone get the horses and rope, this man must be drawn and quartered.. heh, in all seriousness though, Eisley would make a fine backup PG if he wasn't so committed to the half court game (ie refuses to run), if he looked to be more of a distributor instead of looking for his own shot (he's not a _bad_ passer), and if he wasn't so appallingly overpaid. He's actually got a nice three point stroke..

But, the Suns would be better off without him in my opinion.. I think they're a better team with Leandro on the floor.. yes, more chaotic, but they're better..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> What? Blasphemy! Someone get the horses and rope, this man must be drawn and quartered.. heh, in all seriousness though, Eisley would make a fine backup PG if he wasn't so committed to the half court game (ie refuses to run), if he looked to be more of a distributor instead of looking for his own shot (he's not a _bad_ passer), and if he wasn't so appallingly overpaid. He's actually got a nice three point stroke..
> ...


Also, from all reports, Vujanic will sign with the Suns this summer. He may be more of combo guard (half PG/half SG), but this may be less of a problem with Johnson in the lineup because JJ CAN play the point.

Vujanic is reported to be an extremely exciting prospect who could be a star. (He is supposed to be much better than Tony Parker). I'm not sure Eisley would be able to contribute next year as Barbosa becomes more experienced and Vujanic gets the other minutes.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> 
> Also, from all reports, Vujanic will sign with the Suns this summer. He may be more of combo guard (half PG/half SG), but this may be less of a problem with Johnson in the lineup because JJ CAN play the point.
> ...


Good point, if Vujanic does indeed come over next year, Eisley's minutes will essentially be terminated. I am very excited about Vujanic, because from everything I've heard about him, he and JJ should compliment eachother VERY nicely.. Joe's offensive game is solid, but his ballhandling and passing skills would be invaluable if Vujanic is what everyone has made him out to be.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> Good point, if Vujanic does indeed come over next year, Eisley's minutes will essentially be terminated. I am very excited about Vujanic, because from everything I've heard about him, he and JJ should compliment eachother VERY nicely.. Joe's offensive game is solid, but his ballhandling and passing skills would be invaluable if Vujanic is what everyone has made him out to be.


I can imagine a trio of JJ, Barbosa, and Vujanic being like the Bad Boy Pistons trio of Thomas, Dumars, and Microwave - and they didn't have Amare.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> I can imagine a trio of JJ, Barbosa, and Vujanic being like the Bad Boy Pistons trio of Thomas, Dumars, and Microwave - and they didn't have Amare.


I hate to bring this argument up yet again, in the situation that Vujanic comes over to Phoenix, Vujanic would most likely play the 2, not the 1, meaning that the threesome would be Barbosa, Vujanic, Marion... not Barbosa, Vujanic, Johnson.


But hey who knows, maybe it will be Barbosa, Kobe, McGrady, ha.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> I hate to bring this argument up yet again, in the situation that Vujanic comes over to Phoenix, Vujanic would most likely play the 2, not the 1, meaning that the threesome would be Barbosa, Vujanic, Marion... not Barbosa, Vujanic, Johnson.


I'm not sure how old you are, but the guard trio of Thomas, Dumars and the Microwave all played guard but switched off as to who was the PG. Generally, Dumars was SG when Thomas was in and PG when the Microwave came in - but they could switch.

As it is, Johnson plays some point guard now as reflected by the fact that he gets 4.1 assists per game. Barbosa plays some SG when Eisley is in the lineup with him. I'm guessing that Vujanic will end up as the same sort of combo guard depending on matchups.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

16, but I think this is all a misunderstanding, I see your comparision to the pistons and I thought you saw this as the best case scenario for a starting lineup. Didn't know you were just pointing out the comparision.

About Joe, hes compared to Penny a lot and I'm a big fan of him, as are most of the members on this board. But, I know that Vujanic is the better fit at the 2 for the suns as of now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate to bring this argument up yet again, in the situation that Vujanic comes over to Phoenix, Vujanic would most likely play the 2, not the 1, meaning that the threesome would be Barbosa, Vujanic, Marion... not Barbosa, Vujanic, Johnson.
> ...


I think that Johnson can also back up some 3, play the 2, and some point. He will get his minutes, as will the others down the line.

-Petey


----------

